

Ask HN: I need your help naming our science startup - twog

Im working on a startup that is bringing version control, centralized file sharing, and collaborative research to the science world (think github, for scientists). We have a really awesome product coming together, but we are struggling to find a domain name that hasnt been taken. I was wondering if anyone in the community had some ideas?
======
keiferski
I actually run a company that creates names, so I'd love to help :)
<http://www.nomvilla.com>

But if you'd rather do it yourself, I still recommend reading our methodology
and case studies - there's a lot of good info in there, in terms of finding
the right name.

<http://nomvilla.com/methodology/>

<http://nomvilla.com/case-studies>

------
impendia
Don't have any ideas as for names.

However, I am a research mathematician and I would gladly pay money for
something good like this. Please feel free to contact me (e-mail in profile)
if you want to hear my definition of "good".

------
jorkos
labvine (don't love it but but workable)

I've made an inquiry about a much better one that you may be able to
buy....sitting dormant. That's what i'd look for, really solid names that you
can buy for not too much....worth it.

------
kingofspain
I'm clearly not very good at this but scitraq.com is available, or rather more
rubbishly so is verscion.com

------
hammerbrostime
"zience" or "empiric.al"

------
AznHisoka
try to make it a play on a famous scientist' name (ie Knewton)

------
sslemon
not sure if it'll work for you, but what about treati.se?

------
maytc
gitsci.com - bringing version control to science

------
samstave
signifIQ.com

spotsci.com

neuronly.com

axonly.com

synapticly.com

Are all available....

~~~
twog
Thanks for these!

